# bees forcasting



## kennedy (Jul 31, 2009)

If my workers give the drones the boot three weeks early should i put in more hay? Are the bees forcasting a long winter?


----------



## summer1052 (Oct 21, 2007)

Based on the cool wet summer all y'all have had, my instinct would be, YES. What are the wooly bear caterpillars doing? What does the almanac say? Any other critters giving signs? I do believe they are smarter than we are, we just forgot how to listen . . .

GL
summer
praying hard for rain


----------



## franktrujillo (Jan 22, 2009)

yes,That is what i believe here as well my bees kicked out drones two days ago...That is the sign winter is comming fast and long i had that feeling at the start of spring with all the rain and surplus of berries and other feed the bears eat seems the bears this year are all ready in town fat ones too...hope fall flow is in abundance..Bees They know best..


----------



## DRUR (May 24, 2009)

I am hoping to get some of that long hard winter here. Maybe we can have some snow that will last a day or two this year.


----------



## Dave W (Aug 3, 2002)

Drones are the first to go when a colony is starving, too.


----------



## kennedy (Jul 31, 2009)

Yes i think thats true if you acount for the season its more likely there adjusting the nest .why would that happen early or late a few weeks.it makes a big difference in the spring about starving. thay must know the drones are useless this fall and thay want to save expences. and there are other strong signs of a early heavy frost


----------



## kennedy (Jul 31, 2009)

many drones corraler on bottom board early forcasts more bee and sheep destruction by predation


----------



## Skinner Apiaries (Sep 1, 2009)

Here in NC it went from 95 to 75 from the 31st of aug to 1st of sep. I'm seeing them run some drones out, but I'm more worried about dieouts. lost ALOT when we had a night down here last year that was 13 degrees. Ridiculous for Southern North Carolina. I'll wrap em with plastic this winter. Pretend I'm in Minnesota.


----------



## kennedy (Jul 31, 2009)

plastic is a great windbrake on this forum people talk about typar to let vapors away from cluster. im tipping my hives heavy this year as well


----------

